# REW measurements with DAAD 4



## imprezap2 (May 13, 2010)

Hi All,

Today I did some measurements with a couple of DAAD 4's in my room(Acustica Applicata), see the attached pics.
I expected to see some more influence, but only on the RT60 measurements you can see a small change.
Luckily it's a demo pair which I can try for week. (as they cost around 580,- euros each.)

Before I started measuring, I tried to listen to one track, with or without the DAAd's in my room, with the DAAD's in my room the track sounded more relaxed with noticable more room around the female singer.

Just listening I hear a (positive) difference but they are not backed up by the measurements.
Does anybody have simular experiences with these acoustic devices ?

Olaf


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd say your experience pretty much mirrors my own. In my experience it took more than a treatment or 2 to really get both a large audible difference and a readily measured one.

Dan


----------



## imprezap2 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Dan,

I have been playing around with the DAAD4's yesterday evening, with the last set-up I have listened up to an hour ago. Then I took the DAAD4's out of the room. There is definitly a difference (positive) but I have to think if this is worth the money. (maybe I ask the dealer if he has some more demo's)

Anyway I have learned that measuring is not everything !

Olaf


----------

